# Rental companies for expats



## tjeerd7c (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello all,

I might be moving to the USA soon and I would like to rent out my flat. Has anyone had a good 
experience with rental agencies in Amsterdam?
What company should I go to for renting out my apartment?
Thanks for your help all!!!


----------



## Louise M (Jul 17, 2012)

Perfect Housing have had good reviews from landlords I know.


----------

